# Rome and Amalfi... with just the kids



## Zac495

So my husband lost and just found a new job. So our trip in 3 weeks is just me and the 3 kids (21, 17, 14). Mom meets us in Ravello 1/2 through the trip. 

I'm nervous about everything in Rome. We're staying in a nice place in Traversti (sp?) Do I take the kids to Colleseum and Vatican? Or just one? How do I know which way to walk to find Narveno area - good food - not spend too much? 

I'm nervous about the trip from Rome to Sorrento in a train without my husband. 

Any thoughts? Thanks
Ellen


----------



## Passepartout

Ellen, buy a Roma Pass http://www.romapass.it/p.aspx?l=en&tid=2 for each of you. Get it at the airport or train station magazine stand. It is timed for the number of days you want and starts the first time you use it. It gets you into the priority lines at the Colosseum (including the 'new' underground) and the Capitoline (The greatest Museum 2000 years ago and still is). The first 2 museums are free and all the rest are discounted. It is a bus/metro pass and has great maps and hints. We enjoyed a lap of the city on the red open-top buses to get the 'lay-of-the-land.' We found a great guide outfit for the Vatican Museum/Sistine in here: http://www.italy.artviva.com/location/9/rome_italy We had first used them in Florence. Recommended by Rick Steves and Michael Palin. 

You'll be fine. Everyone speaks English, but when you enter a shop, always say, "Boun Gourno" and "Ciao" when you leave.

Trenitalia is a crummy site, but you can buy your fast train tix to Naples either online or in person. The Vesuviana to Pompeii and Sorrento is a milk run, in summer overrun with American backpackers. Be sure to see the Archeological Museum in Naples first, because that's where the good stuff from Pompeii was taken. Get a guide to Pompeii at the gate. (about 10 Euros) We had a Prof of Archeology. 

Sorry your DH won't be there, but next time you go, you'll be able to guide him. Nobody just goes to Italy once. Especially if you invest a few coins at the Trevi Fountain.

Jim


----------



## Zac495

Passepartout said:


> Ellen, buy a Roma Pass http://www.romapass.it/p.aspx?l=en&tid=2 for each of you. Get it at the airport or train station magazine stand. It is timed for the number of days you want and starts the first time you use it. It gets you into the priority lines at the Colosseum (including the 'new' underground) and the Capitoline (The greatest Museum 2000 years ago and still is). The first 2 museums are free and all the rest are discounted. It is a bus/metro pass and has great maps and hints. We enjoyed a lap of the city on the red open-top buses to get the 'lay-of-the-land.' We found a great guide outfit for the Vatican Museum/Sistine in here: http://www.italy.artviva.com/location/9/rome_italy We had first used them in Florence. Recommended by Rick Steves and Michael Palin.
> 
> You'll be fine. Everyone speaks English, but when you enter a shop, always say, "Boun Gourno" and "Ciao" when you leave.
> 
> Trenitalia is a crummy site, but you can buy your fast train tix to Naples either online or in person. The Vesuviana to Pompeii and Sorrento is a milk run, in summer overrun with American backpackers. Be sure to see the Archeological Museum in Naples first, because that's where the good stuff from Pompeii was taken. Get a guide to Pompeii at the gate. (about 10 Euros) We had a Prof of Archeology.
> 
> Sorry your DH won't be there, but next time you go, you'll be able to guide him. Nobody just goes to Italy once. Especially if you invest a few coins at the Trevi Fountain.
> 
> Jim


Oh no - I just bought 4 tickets to the Colosseum for 27 dollars each - includes all of the sites in the area for one day.

We can't decide about the Vatican. Should we go? No one is religious so there's no pull there -but maybe it's great? We arrive Sunday - figure we'll wander the city. Then we go to the Colesseum Tuesday . Wed? Thurs we leave for Sorrento. 

I want to walk to the Trevi fountain - see the Pantheon - what should we do? Should we do Vatican?


----------



## Zac495

Also we're staying in a decent area - 
ROME-Hotel Residence Palazzo al Velabro 
Via del Velabro, 16 
Rome, 00186 
Telephone: 01139066792758  Fax: 01139066793790

We will go straight to Sorrento to our hotel - we won't go to the museum in Naples. The hotel has a pool overlooking the sea - something we like to do. We'll wander Sorrento for 2 days then get my mom in Naples (she flies in from France). Then we head to a villa in Ravello for 7 nights. we'll visit Paestum and Pompeii from there, I suppose.


----------



## flexible

Zac495 said:


> Also we're staying in a decent area -
> ROME-Hotel Residence Palazzo al Velabro
> Via del Velabro, 16
> Rome, 00186
> Telephone: 01139066792758  Fax: 01139066793790
> 
> We will go straight to Sorrento to our hotel - we won't go to the museum in Naples. The hotel has a pool overlooking the sea - something we like to do. We'll wander Sorrento for 2 days then get my mom in Naples (she flies in from France). Then we head to a villa in Ravello for 7 nights. we'll visit Paestum and Pompeii from there, I suppose.



Ellen,
Roma's train station is huge. You will want to make seat reservations in ADVANCE to Naples. You can probably get your Naples-Sorrento tickets when you arrive but perhaps someone else has more current information.

I found a webpage online that provided step by step details prior to our last trip in 2009. You will arrive in Naples. You want with your luggage toward the front. You turn LEFT toward the train that goes from Naples to Sorrento. 

Sometimes people come up to try to help you. They want tips to carry your luggage and wait in line for the tickets for the other train (which I believe is run by another company).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herculanum is one of the stops en route that you will probably want to go back to for a day. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompeii is larger BUT less well preserved. You'll probably want to go to both.

Ferries to Capri leave from Sorrento.


----------



## Passepartout

Well, there's 'museum' folks and there's 'beach' folks. We are 'museum' folks. So the Vatican was important. Now understand that there aren't many less religious people than we are, but as a repository of art, it's hard to beat. Arguably the greatest collection of art anywhere in the world. And it really takes a guide to not get overwhelmed by it. I read that if you spend just 5 minutes in front of each artwork, the Vatican Museum will take 2 years to get through. Michaelangelo's, Caravaggio's, Alexander The Great's carved jade sarcophagus. 12th century tapestries. The sistine chapel alone is worth the price of admission. We thought it was important, but I can see how teens would not be impressed.

Too bad about you paying for Colosseum admission, but if you will be in Rome 3 days, you can still get your value from the 30 Euro RomaPass.

It will be a great trip. Save Spanish Steps/Trevi Fountain for an evening. Pizza at a sidewalk cafe in that neighborhood is pretty cool.

Jim


----------



## Margariet

Zac495 said:


> So my husband lost and just found a new job. So our trip in 3 weeks is just me and the 3 kids (21, 17, 14). Mom meets us in Ravello 1/2 through the trip.
> 
> I'm nervous about everything in Rome. We're staying in a nice place in Traversti (sp?) Do I take the kids to Colleseum and Vatican? Or just one? How do I know which way to walk to find Narveno area - good food - not spend too much?
> 
> I'm nervous about the trip from Rome to Sorrento in a train without my husband.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks
> Ellen



Don't worry! Enjoy! One of your kids is already 21 and the others are teenagers. They will support you. When I was 18 I went by myself and I was allright.

I agree with Jim that the Vatican is not to be missed. I consider it the main attraction of Rome: the Sistine Chapel, the Vatican Museum, even the Vatican gardems, and of course the St Peter and all the surrounding area.

It will be fun. And indeed there are often so many Americans in Italy, you will get around! I remember a popular place with good food near to the Spanish steps which was frequented by several Americans. Not very expensive but authentic food, like the fried zucchini flowers and the fried artichokes, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## jerseygirl

Buy a Rick Steves guidebook for Rome.  It have good tips for sightseeing, tours and restaurants.  

I agree with the advice to watch out for the "helpers" at the Naples train station.  Hopefully, you are packing light as they prey on those who appear to be struggling.  Just politely say, "No, thank you," and stop at an information booth if you need help finding the local train to Sorrento.

Sorrento is a great place for strolling ... You're going to love it!


----------



## vacationhopeful

Being a tourist is a timeless tradiation for the locals as well as us from the new world. As a woman, I have gone multiple times over the pond with idiots who would give make the Ugly American seem like a sensitive guy (I did let the one fellow spend several hours in the police station, but he did find his way back to the hotel - fare jumping on the subway). 

You will find many teenagers travelling with friends their age - so don't look for their parents. Pack very light; dresses verses jeans; no printed tee shirts. Dress up verses down (Americans are just too causal in their appearance). And remember, Coke is expensive.


----------



## Talent312

About the Vatican -- You simply must go.
You can either line up an hour before opening, along with a ton of other tourists, or you can wait until 90 minutes after opening and walk right in and join the crowd. The Sistine Chapel should not be missed by any living soul who ever has the chance to go.

Rome is imminently walkable, but in certain areas, like around the Colosseum, be prepared to child pic-pockets and not carry anything in outerwear that might easily be lifted.


----------



## elaine

For major city-city tickets in Italy, there is no need to buy a ticket in advance. There is a train almost every hour from rome-naples. Just get a ticket a day or so ahead, if you want to be assured of a particular train--you can get at the train station, or from any travel agent in rome (there are many--just walk in). The price should be the same as at the train station. since you are going in the summer, you want the faster train vs. the slow local train. 
We try to walk to most spots--to see the sights and to avoid pickpockets (on the subway and local buses). As you have navigated thru Spain and Greece on prior trips, Rome will be no big deal. I have been to Rome 3X the past 5 years (most recent last Aug.). I felt totally safe--just don't be stupid---don't open your purse unnecessarily and keep it secured with an elbow against it. I prefer a tote bag vs. a backpack.
You are probably taking the local Circumvesia train from Naples-Sorrento. It's a sort of gritty local train with lots of local flavor---but we felt totally safe and found many helpful Italians onboard. The Circumvesia does have pickpockets (as most tourists take it to Pompeii), but we didn't encouter any. I would not walk around Naples.
Lastly, after navigating the Circumvensia, you might want to take it back to Pompeii and even further up to Herculano (sp?)if you have time--both sites are outstanding.
I would not hesitate to take my tweens/teens to Rome and Sorrento alone. Have a great trip---and great news about your hubby's job! Elaine


----------



## flexible

Talent312 said:


> About the Vatican -- You simply must go.
> You can either line up an hour before opening, along with a ton of other tourists, or you can wait until 90 minutes after opening and walk right in and join the crowd. The Sistine Chapel should not be missed by any living soul who ever has the chance to go.



In 2008 we only had one day near Rome while on a World Cruise stop. IF we had known, we would have gladly PAID for a GUIDE that if I understand correctly can get you in via a DIFFERENT LINE.

Some people try to get in early, get to the Sistene Chapel EARLY (which can easily be over half an hour or more walking but not stopping as you pass incredible stuff. THEN you can enjoy the murals at the Sistene Chapel with less people THEN work your way BACK. 

Expect crowds ANY DAY. I had been to St. Peter's in Vatican City before but Ken's first time was in 2009. Try to get updated information about some of the choices. I believe one line leads you to pay extra to walk along the area close to the inside dome. We didn't go into that line. The tombs for deceased popes etc is connected. I can't remember how we got from inside St. Peter's to that area. Perhaps someone else can provide very specific and current information.

Rome is a very big city. We felt safe. Naples/Sorrento is safe enough for our standards too but we have NO FEAR when we travel. Your time in Sorrento/Naples will go quickly and there are a lot of options. Depending on the time of day when you go to the Naples airport to pick up your mom you will might stop on the train for Pompeii or Herculeum. If she is returning with you to spend the night in Sorrento you might want to go to the dock, take the ferry to Capri, then the ferry to Sorrento.

Best wishes and congratulations to your husband on his new job!


----------



## pwrshift

IMO it's such a hassle to go by train with bags and 3 kids from Rome to Sorrento.  I suggest you consider getting limo info from Drive Amalfi - I used them a few years back and, while not cheap, you get a tour and direct ride to Sorrento.  I also hired them for a day to drive us around the Amalfi coast (don't try it on your own).  Our driver was Salvatore .. very nice man with good Englsh.

http://www.driveamalfi.com/

You have hotel booked already...when I was in Sorrento we stayed at the Hilton Palace..wonderful view and pools...lemon trees all around us and the smell was heavenly.  http://www.virtualtourist.com/hotel...ons-Sorrento-Hilton_Sorrento_Palace-BR-1.html

The Sorrento drink is wonderful:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limoncello

Blue Grotto on Capri is a must see too: http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attractio...Tours-Naples_Province_of_Naples_Campania.html

Suggest you watch 'Only You' movie on Netflix with the kids.  Takes you from Venice to Rome to Sorrento.  I love Italy...and you won't have a bad meal the whole trip.

Don't miss the Vatican...I'm not Catholic but the art is wonderful.  Italy is a country of history, art, wine and food.  Don't miss any of it.

Finally...here are some free Rick Steves audio tours in Rome you can download and listen to before you go or as you tour.

http://www.ricksteves.com/news/travelnews/0602/italy-audio-tours.htm

Brian


----------



## pianodinosaur

There is a Hilton Resort in Sorrento.  This might be a good time to use some of your HHonors points.


----------



## PStreet1

I'd suggest going to the library and getting a book on the Sistene Chapel.  Thumb through it, note what it's all about, what the major scenes depicted are and where to look for them:  center, sides, etc.  If you don't, you're likely to join the thousands who crane their necks back to survey the ceiling---which is a long way from where the tourist is standing.  You won't see detail, even if your eyes are young and good; if they aren't, it's hopeless.  IMO, if you don't know at least a little bit before you go, you'll be un-impressed and think it looks like a very decorated ceiling.

Be aware, too, that the Vatican contains other world famous museums:  Egyptian museum, etc.  It isn't JUST the Sistene Chapel and the 1/2 mile of virgins/babes/and saints.

If art isn't your thing, Rick Steves' guide is a good one for you.  It points out the major points and moves you along.  Don't miss the Pieta in St. Peter's.  Again, IMO, it can make even those who know/care nothing about art, weep.


----------



## LAX Mom

Ellen,

I took my youngest son (18) to Rome for spring break his senior year. I'd been there the year before with DH so I had a good idea of the things we wanted to see.

DS loved it! Probably his favorite trip of all time. We went to the Vatican the day before Easter and it was packed with people. Lines to get into St. Peter's were probably 7 hours and didn't seem to be moving. So we came back later in the week and spent some time there. DS was very impressed! On another day we paid to enter the museums and see the Sistine Chapel. It was a highlight of the trip. We aren't Catholic but it was certainly worthwhile.

We walked around in the rain on Easter Sunday and were able to attend a wonderful service in the Pantheon. Couldn't understand the service but the music was beautiful. Hm....maybe that was the highlight.

We also loved the Colosseum and Forum, probably spent a whole day exploring there. The Roma Pass was a lifesaver with the long lines (Easter week). 

Your children will always remember the amazing sites in Rome! Stay safe and watch out for pick-pockets. Tell the kids to keep an eye on each other & all the belongings. If somebody seems somebody getting too close or acting strange, speak up! Have fun!


----------



## flexible

*http://www.romapass.it -*



LAX Mom said:


> Ellen,We also loved the Colosseum and Forum, probably spent a whole day exploring there. The Roma Pass was a lifesaver with the long lines (Easter week).



http://www.romapass.it/p.aspx?l=en&tid=2 - If I recall it is to your advantage to go to the MOST expensive places first. 

We used our RomaPass at a less expensive http://www.gardenvisit.com/garden/villa_adriana_hadrians_villa_garden in the outskirts and only received a discount for the Forum/Coliseum. If we had gone to the Forum first or paid cash for the Hadrian garden we would have been better off.


----------



## Passepartout

The first 2 museums are free admission, then discounted. So yes, do 2 spendy ones first on the RomaCard

Jim


----------



## PStreet1

A lot of museums are closed on Monday.  If you decide to buy the Roma Pass (and without the  Colosseum it may not be worth it to you), make sure that you don't buy it on Saturday or Sunday--as we did--and therefore, lose one day of its value.   We were told that the best use of the pass would be for the Colosseum and the Borghese Mansion because those are the two most expensive tickets, but you've already purchased the Colosseum ticket, so it really might not work out to save you any money.

The Borghese is one of our favorite museums--right up there with Musee Jacquemart-Andre in Paris.  It's eclectic and small enough that it really is quite manageable.

Also, make a trip to see the view of St. Peter's through the Knights of Malta key hole.  It's free, and it's absolutely beautiful when the dome is lit at night.
http://www.reidsitaly.com/destinations/lazio/rome/sights/knights_malta.html

I think the kids would enjoy the catacombs of the Ancient Apian Way.  You can take a city bus 218 out to see them and a city bus back.  The same bus will let you off for a short walk to an aquaduct if you're interested.  http://goitaly.about.com/od/thingstodoinitaly/a/catacombs.htm

We find that when we're in Rome--or anywhere else in Europe for that matter--we have to limit our church/cathedral viewing or else they all start looking alike and we aren't capable of appreciating what we should.  That said, one of the most impressive, for us, in Rome is Santa Maria Maggiore 
http://goitaly.about.com/od/romeandvaticancity/ig/Santa-Maria-Maggiore-Pictures/

We were also really impressed by the mosiacs i Santa Maria in Trastevere
http://www.sacred-destinations.com/italy/rome-santa-maria-in-trastevere.  Again, if you see it at night, you're in for a treat.  For a coin in the electric box, you'll see spectacular illumination----everything is gold.  It's magnificient.

There are a number of good, non-tourist places to eat in the area around Santa Maria in Trastevere and Santa Maria Maggiore--they are close together.


----------



## Zac495

Oh wow - what a wealth of info. I bought Rick Steves book on Rome and Amalfi.

We land in Rome on Sunday the 1st and leave for Sorrento the 4th so maybe the Roma pass isn't worth it since I already paid for the tickets to Coliseum.

You convinced me on Vatican - so help me - should I prepay tickets for the main sights? I think tripadvisor said some are better with prepay? 

Our tickets for the Coliseum are for Monday the 2nd.

If you had to write an itinerary for me, what would you write? Remember though we're taking your advice on the Vatican, what we love the most is wandering the streets and little shops. Oh and I don't want to miss the Pantheon so include that! THANKS )

I did think about a limo, but it would be 350 euro. I think the hassle will be worth the savings...


----------



## jerseygirl

Okay, I will start:

-- Stroll down Via del Corso, especially at night
-- Print maps (or probably in Rick Steves book) to all the major fountains - I think they're best at night also)
-- As someone suggested above, take a full trip on the red bus on the first day


----------



## Passepartout

You may have already seen this but Rick Steves has suggested itineraries for Rome in 1 day- to 5 days here: http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/italy/rome3.htm If you have an iPhone, iPod or iPad, he also has free apps for DIY walking tours here: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rick-steves-audio-europe/id414357125?mt=8 I found them handy to watch/listen to before heading out each morning. Sometimes his approach is 'go here, see this, go to the next highlight, see that' rather than allowing you to just drink in the atmosphere of the place, but no doubt you will see the most 'important' sights using his guides then can dig deeper into the culture later after you've had time to digest what you have seen.

I'm excited for you. Be sure you get the kids involved in the trip planning too.

Jim


----------



## thinze3

Use the buses or the subway rail system as your way to get around and everything seems relatively close.  It's also great for sightseeing. We mainly used the subway.

The Pantheon and Piazza Navona are close together. You can eat and shop at the plaza.






And if you want to really cover some ground, you can walk from Piazza Navona to the Pantheon on to the Trevi Fountains and then to the Spanish Steps.  It's really not that far at all.


----------



## Jaybee

When we went to Italy, we were on tours, but you've gotten great info on getting around, so please don't be nervous. It will be a glorious trip for you, I know.
The Amalfi Coast is a spectacular drive, with breathtaking views. I found Sorrento to be lovely. When we were there we took a boat trip across to Capri.
Ravello is another memorable spot, with amazing views. 
Maybe, after this trip, you and your DH will plan another, to Tuscany. That area needs a trip all by itself.
Enjoy Italy, even the crowds at the vatican, and the walk down the steps to the Trevi fountain.
Thanks for bringing back those memories.


----------



## PStreet1

Sunday, when you land, probably won't be a great sightseeing day for you--so why not make it a "wandering day" and a people-watching day?  You need to see some of the piazzas, and obviously, you can't see even this list of top 10, but some of them might appeal to you:  http://www.letsgo.com/article/2807-rome-s-top-10-piazzas)

My choice would be to take the public bus (Rick Steves tells you which number to take) to Campo Fiori.  It's only a block from Campo Navona, so you can do both with the same trip and wander in a leisurely manner.  I love Campo Fiore because it's a market-square.  You can buy a bottle of wine, a scarf--even a vegetable peeler as I wound up doing.  

Campo dei Fiori, Between P. Farnese and C. Vittorio Emanuele Cushioned between stately Palazzo Farnese one block away and the busy C. Vittorio Emanuele, Campo dei Fiori is an enclosed world of its own where students, merchants, nighttime revelers, and performers make it their home. At its center, the somewhat ominous statue of a cloaked Giordano Bruno towers above the crowds. Aside from his imposing figure, street mimes clad in ridiculous garb are the only other even remotely statuesque shapes around. During the day, check out the market where merchants sell everything from _fish to fresh produce to valcohol to clothes (M-Sa 7am-2:30pm). At night, the Campo is literally abuzz with the chatter of diners, while the clink of wine glasses and the thumping of a few disco-like clubs add to the jocular clatter of this happening center for city life. From P. Navona, head towards C. Vittorio Emanuele and cut straight across to Campo dei Fiori. Watch your valuables at night. Free. Wheelchair access. Has outdoor seating.


Read more: http://www.letsgo.com/10337-italy-t...and_activities-centro_storico-c#ixzz1xsUckRcb

There are lots of places to eat there.  We went several times to the same one because we loved it.  As you face the part of the square where you entered, go (as if you were leaving) to the left, instead of the right where you came in).  The first restaurant that is "fully on" that street to the left you would be leaving on, not partially on the square itself, is the one.  It's right across from a museum.  Anyway, the prices were lower than those on the square, and we loved it.  We particularly loved the pizza with ham, corn, and a cream sauce.  It sounds odd, and my pepperoni-loving husband was leary of it, but it was outstanding.  Outstanding enough that returned twice.

After eating, go back to the square and exit where you came in.  Walk a block and you'll be in Piazza Navona----fountains, maybe street performers, good people watching.

You can then catch the same public bus you arrived on.

That day would be a good one to see the Pantheon, and it's easily reachable from Piazza Navona.  Rick will tell you how.

Go to the Pantheon--it doesn't take long to see even though it is great.  On the walk between Trevi Fountain and the Pantheon, you'll find Rick's favorite gelato stop.  We returned more times than we should have.  We also tried his second favorite, and while good, it wasn't as good as the one close to the Pantheon.

For an arrival day, I suspect that will be enough, and it will let you wander, people watch, eat, and see a sight or so.

Unlike others, I'm not a fan of the hop on, hop off buses; I like absorbing the local flavor a bit more.

On Sunday, you'll see the Col.  When you exit the Col., you'll be looking right at the Forum.  You used to be able to enter the Forum there, but you no longer can.  You'll have to go to the street and walk on the sidewalk up to the entrance.  Be sure to note the big maps of the Roman Empire on the way.  You'll enter the Forum at about the half way mark.  Unless Rick has changed his guide tour, he starts by the Col. , not in the middle, so you'll have to re-orient.

If it were me, I'd pick and choose from what's around there--and there's a lot--rather than heading off (with the possible exception of heading for the catacombs on the Apian Way, again using the public bus).  Rick mentions a student eatery close to the Col.  We ate there a couple of times; it was good.  It's "around the corner" from the main street and up a block and a half or maybe two.

On Monday, you'll see the Vatican.  After that, I suspect you'll want a change of pace.  That might be a good time to go to the Catacombs on the Apian Way.  Be sure both you and the kids have some knowledge of what you'll be seeing in the Sistene Chapel so you appreciate it.

I think if you want more wandering time, that's about all you'll have time for without feeling like you had a check list and marked items off as you went.


----------



## Pompey Family

I left out the vatican as I couldn't stand the thought of lining the Catholic church's coffers with £50 of my money but I can understand why many people choose to visit it.  I chose to spend my time visiting the fantastic historical sights.  It was easy to walk from the Colloseum, to the Forum and then to Piazza Navona, Pantheon and on to the Trevi Fountain.  Yes it's busy, the Trevi Fountain particularly so but nothing that will detract from your visit.  You will find yourselves walking through lots of narrow streets however the vast majority of the shops sell tourist tat and it's the same thing shop after shop.  Every store is selling Pinnochio products or T-shirts etc.  There are quite a few liquor stores selling their products at over inflated prices however many offer free liqueur tasting so it's nice to wander from shop to shop having free shots of limoncella without having to buy a bottle.  The sights I've mentioned above can all be visited in one day however to truly appreciate them it's better to have the luxury of two or even three days.  Bear in mind though that in September it's likely to be very hot.

As for food, I had some great meals however some of my wife's choices were a let down.  Pizza's that were bought in and not made on the premises was one disappointment.  I don't expect to go to Italy and eat pre-made pizza's particularly from a relatively expensive restaurant.  If you can avoid eating and drinking right amongst the sights then do so.  We paid 12 euros for two coffee's in a cafe in the Piazza Navona simply because we needed to use their toilet!

I love Rome and it ranks among my favourite cities, you can take Paris any day, I'll always choose Rome.


----------



## LAX Mom

thinze3 said:


> And if you want to really cover some ground, you can walk from Piazza Navona to the Pantheon on to the Trevi Fountains and then to the Spanish Steps.  It's really not that far at all.



We walked this almost daily. It's a wonderful way to see the sites and wander the side streets. Your kids will love this area.

Rick Steves recommends an amazing place for gelato. I can't remember the name right now but we discovered it our first night in Rome. We were walking from the Pantheon to the Spanish Steps and I saw a lot of people coming from a side street with gelato. Of course we had to check it out. I realized it was the place recommended by Rick Steves and it was amazing! There was a line and it wasn't cheap, but it was definitely worth it!!!!!!! DS and I went there at least once a day.


----------



## susieq

Don't have anything else to add............. Just wanted to say Enjoy your trip!!   And Congrats to hubby on the job!! :whoopie:


----------



## pwrshift

Now youve done it Terry.  I wanna go back to Rome.  Great picture.

Brian



thinze3 said:


> Use the buses or the subway rail system as your way to get around and everything seems relatively close.  It's also great for sightseeing. We mainly used the subway.
> 
> The Pantheon and Piazza Navona are close together. You can eat and shop at the plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want to really cover some ground, you can walk from Piazza Navona to the Pantheon on to the Trevi Fountains and then to the Spanish Steps.  It's really not that far at all.


----------



## LAX Mom

Try a gelato the first day of your trip. One isn't enough! You'll have a good reason to bring DH with you next year! It's amazing! 

http://www.giolitti.it/english/home.html

Via Uffici del Vicario 40, close to the Pantheon and to Montecitorio. This is a very old establishment -- it opened in 1900 -- and is often voted best ice cream in local polls. When First Lady Michelle Obama took her daughters out for ice cream during the G8 Summit, this is where they went. The high-ceilinged interior recalls the turn of the last century, with mirrors and marble and table seating; the staff are friendly and the selection vast. Try the crema marrone (chestnut), which was a favourite of Pope John Paul II, who sent his driver to pick up a tub whenever he was in the mood.


----------



## Zac495

thinze3 said:


> Use the buses or the subway rail system as your way to get around and everything seems relatively close.  It's also great for sightseeing. We mainly used the subway.
> 
> The Pantheon and Piazza Navona are close together. You can eat and shop at the plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want to really cover some ground, you can walk from Piazza Navona to the Pantheon on to the Trevi Fountains and then to the Spanish Steps.  It's really not that far at all.



WOW!!! THANKS. Can't wait!


----------



## Zac495

jerseygirl said:


> Okay, I will start:
> 
> -- Stroll down Via del Corso, especially at night
> -- Print maps (or probably in Rick Steves book) to all the major fountains - I think they're best at night also)
> -- As someone suggested above, take a full trip on the red bus on the first day



What's the red bus? How do I do that? Sounds like a great idea after a long plane ride! Can you get on and off?


----------



## jerseygirl

Zac495 said:


> What's the red bus? How do I do that? Sounds like a great idea after a long plane ride! Can you get on and off?



Here's the first link that came up but be aware that Viator's price could be higher than just buying onsite - not sure.

http://www.viator.com/tours/Rome/Rome-Hop-on-Hop-off-Double-Decker-Bus-Tour/d511-3523ROMOPEN

You can definitely hop on/hop off but I'd recommend a full circle just to get acclimated.  

Warning - my first time in London, we did this on the first afternoon.  I slept through it and repeated it the next morning after a full night's sleep.   Best to be wide awake to appreciate it!

You're going to two of my favorite places - enjoy!


----------



## Passepartout

Zac495 said:


> What's the red bus? How do I do that? Sounds like a great idea after a long plane ride! Can you get on and off?



There are 7 different hop-on hop-off (HoHo) outfits. Here are detail: http://www.rometoolkit.com/whattodo/rome_hop_on_tour_bus.htm I suggested these up in post#2. 

We happen to like the red ones, but ymmv. Bring some earbuds of your own or they provide cheapies free.

Jim


----------



## Zac495

Thanks. So another question - do I just catch a cab from the airport to our hotel in Traverste (sp?) What will that cost? 

Then where do we go to catch that bus? That sounds like a great idea. 
After the bus ride, maybe a nap and then off to walk around until we find where we want to eat? See the Pantheon Sunday? (Remember , our first day is a Sunday). 

Monday morning will be Coliseum. Then wander some more.
Tuesday Vatican.
Wednesday leave for Sorrento. I feel as though we don't have enough time in Rome.... Never enough time for anything, huh?


----------



## LAX Mom

Zac495 said:


> Thanks. So another question - do I just catch a cab from the airport to our hotel in Traverste (sp?) What will that cost?



Ellen,

I recall there was a set fare (40 euro?) for the taxis from the airport into Rome. It's a pretty good drive so that's not a bad price. Just make sure you agree on the set price, don't let them charge you with a meter.

There also is an option of a train into Rome, but with 4 of you the taxi is a better deal.


----------



## Passepartout

Not positive, but there is a 4 euro airporter bus- linked on the red bus link in my last. See Terravision- bottom right. Goes to Termini. The sightseeing buses are everywhere. Just buy a ticket on board. We got on at Termini Train Station. Not clear how far is trastavere, but it can't be far and there are tons of taxis there.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family

LAX Mom said:


> Ellen,
> 
> I recall there was a set fare (40 euro?) for the taxis from the airport into Rome. It's a pretty good drive so that's not a bad price. Just make sure you agree on the set price, don't let them charge you with a meter.
> 
> There also is an option of a train into Rome, but with 4 of you the taxi is a better deal.



You're right, the set fare is 40 euro's from the airport into the city.  There are signs everywhere and in the taxi's advising you not to accept being charged any more.  We had a nightmare of a driver on our return to the airport who was trying to charge us more, moaning that the price of petrol was high however it was his choice to drive a 3 litre Mercedes as aggressively and fast as he did.  I didn't give in and he stormed off after handing him his 40 euro's.


----------



## Zac495

Pompey Family said:


> You're right, the set fare is 40 euro's from the airport into the city.  There are signs everywhere and in the taxi's advising you not to accept being charged any more.  We had a nightmare of a driver on our return to the airport who was trying to charge us more, moaning that the price of petrol was high however it was his choice to drive a 3 litre Mercedes as aggressively and fast as he did.  I didn't give in and he stormed off after handing him his 40 euro's.



No tipping right? That must have been a nightmare - wow.
I think we will take the taxi to the hotel so we can unload luggage - the taxi will hold 4 of us?

We are staying at the Marriott airport hotel on the last night as our flight is at 6:25 am UGH. The shuttle doesn't run that early. I assume we can get a taxi from that very close location at 4 am? Surely less than 40 euro?


----------



## Pompey Family

Zac495 said:


> No tipping right?



Absolutely no tipping!  I've never experienced a worse driver, had we not been so late due to a very slow waiter at lunch we would have stopped him and got in another taxi.  Very angry and aggressive simply because we asked him how much it would be to the airport considering his meter was already on six euro's when he picked us up from the hotel.  He claimed it was something the hotel insisted upon!  He then continued to drive like an absolute maniac to the airport.

Anyway, tipping taxi drivers is not as customary in Europe as it is in the US.


----------



## Zac495

Trip planning so far:

Land July 1st around noon. Hotel is in Trastevere . Nothing planned for day one YET. I’m thinking of Rick Steve’s Heart of Rome walk from Campo de Flori to the Spanish Steps. I know we could start walking from Trastevere, but I think the kids will get tired. The other choice according To  Rick Steves is take the Metro to Spanish Steps and walk back to Campo de Flori and eat there…. Not sure. Thoughts? Oh – we would do the Pantheon along that route.

July 2 Morning reserved tickets to the Colosseum (ps – why does WORD say that’s spelled wrong when that’s how it’s spelled in the guide book?).  Afternoon Trastevere walk. 

July 3 Morning unplanned. 2 pm reserved tickets to Vatican Museum.
July 4th leave for Sorrento. Trying to decide if we should stop at Pompeii on route on the train. Should we purchase the high speed tickets ahead of time? If so, how? Or should we go straight to the hotel and do Pompeii the next day? I know the kids are going to be ready for the pool at the hotel in Sorrento and a little relaxation which is why I’m thinking Pompeii on the way. However, are laptops safe in the luggage storage area? The other choice is to hire a driver  - have him pick us up in Naples and take us to Pompeii and then drive us to the hotel in Sorrento (which is a little outside of the town on the coast with a view!)

Advice appreciated!!!
THANKS
Ellen


----------



## caribbeansun

Take a cab from Trastevere.  Walking from the Spanish steps to de Flori is a good walk, take your time, stop for a drink or two, please don't "do" Rome, it's a place to experience not just tick some boxes.  To that end just wander a bit, see what you can see.

I really don't think stopping at Pompeii on your way through laden with luggage is a good plan - take the afternoon after the train ride to relax and enjoy the pool in Sorento.  Since you are staying in Sorento you can easily take the train back to Pompeii the next morning (early) and experience it.  While I rarely follow Rick Steve's advice as I find it a bit too pre-processed for my liking I did take his suggestion and hired Gaetano Manfredi for 3 hours as a guide in Pompeii and it was wonderful and money very well spent.  He really helped to bring the site alive - here's a link to his site: http://www.pompeiitourguide.com/ 

Using Ravello as a home base for day trips is a bit unrealistic since getting to it and from it is a significant investment in time due to its rather isolated location.  Its a good spot to unwind but you may want to consider an overnight somewhere else if you want to travel to see sites.  Going to Pompeii from Ravello isn't a good plan, go there from Sorento instead.





Zac495 said:


> Trip planning so far:
> 
> Land July 1st around noon. Hotel is in Trastevere . Nothing planned for day one YET. I’m thinking of Rick Steve’s Heart of Rome walk from Campo de Flori to the Spanish Steps. I know we could start walking from Trastevere, but I think the kids will get tired. The other choice according To  Rick Steves is take the Metro to Spanish Steps and walk back to Campo de Flori and eat there…. Not sure. Thoughts? Oh – we would do the Pantheon along that route.
> 
> July 2 Morning reserved tickets to the Colosseum (ps – why does WORD say that’s spelled wrong when that’s how it’s spelled in the guide book?).  Afternoon Trastevere walk.
> 
> July 3 Morning unplanned. 2 pm reserved tickets to Vatican Museum.
> July 4th leave for Sorrento. Trying to decide if we should stop at Pompeii on route on the train. Should we purchase the high speed tickets ahead of time? If so, how? Or should we go straight to the hotel and do Pompeii the next day? I know the kids are going to be ready for the pool at the hotel in Sorrento and a little relaxation which is why I’m thinking Pompeii on the way. However, are laptops safe in the luggage storage area? The other choice is to hire a driver  - have him pick us up in Naples and take us to Pompeii and then drive us to the hotel in Sorrento (which is a little outside of the town on the coast with a view!)
> 
> Advice appreciated!!!
> THANKS
> Ellen


----------



## PStreet1

I love the walk from Campo de Fiori to the Pantheon.  (I already posted how to find our favorite pizza restaurant at Campo de Fiori).  It isn't far to the Pantheon, and you'll pass Rick Steve's favorite gelato place.  It will be hot; you'll be ready for gelato.  You'll also pass the Trevi Fountain on the way to the Pantheon.  At that point, if you're tired, take the bus or metro (or cab) back to the hotel.  The walk, eating, and a bit of sightseeing will make for a nice day.  (There's a metro stop right at the Spanish Steps.)  At any point along the walk, you'll be close to a metro or bus stop; you can always cut things short if it's too hot or you're too tired.


----------



## klpca

You've received lots of great tips! I won't add too much but one tip I do have is if you have an iPhone or iPod touch, download the Vatican guide called ItaltyGuides: Vatican Museums. The tour was amazing and included pictures with the descriptions so that you could find the piece being described. My husband listened to Rick Steves while in the Vatican, but listened to the Italy guides on the flight home and said that he wished he had listened to the Italy Guides. 

Otherwise, I heartily recommend downloading any walking tours you find. You can listen to them before you get to Italy to familiarize yourself with the tour, then you can start and stop as needed while walking.


----------



## Zac495

THANK YOU - love the ideas. We're only in Sorrento for 2 nights. I already fully paid 7 nights in Ravello (really Minori). We have a driver to take us to Paestum and maybe a trip through Amalfi. We are doing a boat trip around Amalfi and to Capri. I needed to use a driver because my mom can't walk much with her bad heart/lungs. I guess we can go to Pompeii the next morning and then explore Sorrento in the evening. July 4 is travel to the hotel, July 5 is free, July 6 we get Mom at the airport at 10 am and move onto Ravello.

I know we can do a ferry from Minori/Ravello to Positano one day (no mom - she can't do the steps).

We are hiring the driver for 2 days. One day will be to Paestum and one day around Amalfi area - I am open to more ideas!


----------



## Kim R

I was in Italy in 2009 and spent time in Rome and Sorrento. You've had plenty of advice on Rome - I would just add that I think it is all walkable except the Valican. I didn't think the train from the airport to Rome with luggage was that bad either.
As for Sorrento, I would suggest an alternative to Pompeii - a day boat cruise. The water and the shoreline are so beautiful there. We had 2-3 hours in both Amalfi and Positano, and enjoyed walking the quaint streets, stopping for a drink or snack, and just enjoying the view. The cruise company picked us up outside our hotel (on a hill above Sorrento) and took us to Nerrano Beach where we boarded the boat with 15-20 other people. 
If you're staying outside of Sorrento like we were, DO NOT take a taxi. We watched the meter go higher and higher, and ended up paying a portion of our fare in US$ because the fare was much higher than our euro supply. The municipal buses were great, clean and went right by the hotel. The hotel manager was so apologetic and said if we had asked, he would have advised us against a taxi and given us instructions for using the bus.
We rode the train to Naples, and bought the ticket to Sorrento in the Naples train station. The Naples station was not anywhere I would want to stick around, but it was OK. I enjoyed the local train. We rented a car for the drive back to Rome.
If you rent a car for the remainder of your trip and return it in the Rome airport, the car rental return is not well marked at all. My husband dropped me off with our luggage and went to return the car, and couldn't find the lot. He came very close to missing our flight, and they didn't allow me to check in without him. But he made it with about 2 minutes to spare.
If you're at the Courtyard near the airport, it is very close and the taxi fare should be minimal.


----------



## LisaH

I was in Rome last Nov. This thread brought back some great memory. I wish I had asked questions before we left. Will bookmark this thread for future trip.


----------



## Zac495

Kim R said:


> I was in Italy in 2009 and spent time in Rome and Sorrento. You've had plenty of advice on Rome - I would just add that I think it is all walkable except the Valican. I didn't think the train from the airport to Rome with luggage was that bad either.
> As for Sorrento, I would suggest an alternative to Pompeii - a day boat cruise. The water and the shoreline are so beautiful there. We had 2-3 hours in both Amalfi and Positano, and enjoyed walking the quaint streets, stopping for a drink or snack, and just enjoying the view. The cruise company picked us up outside our hotel (on a hill above Sorrento) and took us to Nerrano Beach where we boarded the boat with 15-20 other people.
> If you're staying outside of Sorrento like we were, DO NOT take a taxi. We watched the meter go higher and higher, and ended up paying a portion of our fare in US$ because the fare was much higher than our euro supply. The municipal buses were great, clean and went right by the hotel. The hotel manager was so apologetic and said if we had asked, he would have advised us against a taxi and given us instructions for using the bus.
> We rode the train to Naples, and bought the ticket to Sorrento in the Naples train station. The Naples station was not anywhere I would want to stick around, but it was OK. I enjoyed the local train. We rented a car for the drive back to Rome.
> If you rent a car for the remainder of your trip and return it in the Rome airport, the car rental return is not well marked at all. My husband dropped me off with our luggage and went to return the car, and couldn't find the lot. He came very close to missing our flight, and they didn't allow me to check in without him. But he made it with about 2 minutes to spare.
> If you're at the Courtyard near the airport, it is very close and the taxi fare should be minimal.



That's a great idea. first, I got a shuttle service from Naples to my hotel for the 4 of us because the hotel is outside of town on the edge of the sea (love it!) it's 68 euro total for all of us. I figured that the train/bus would have cost about 8 euro each. So I'm spending an extra 42 euro for the ease of 2 switches... I can cancel if you think that's crazy.

This boat sounds great. How do I find it?


----------



## Zac495

Leaving today. If you have facebook, I post a lot there. friend me ellen gleitman luchette

I'll post some here too. Ciao  and Gracias  for everything.


----------



## Passepartout

Have fun. We will be looking for your report. And Ellen, it's 'Grazie' not gracias, and 'Prego' along with 'Ciao' you'll get along fine.

Ciao!

Jim


----------



## Zac495

Passepartout said:


> Have fun. We will be looking for your report. And Ellen, it's 'Grazie' not gracias, and 'Prego' along with 'Ciao' you'll get along fine.
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> Jim



OH YEAH!! Prego I know. It's kind of used for everything, right? Please, thank you, ....


----------



## Zac495

We're here! Long flight  of course, but the kids were troopers. We did the Heart of Rome Walk.. from the Spanish Steps to Campo D'Fiori. It's 7:20 and everyone is so tired, but we must venture out again to eat. Oh and it seems it's the Italian Super Bowl today...


----------



## Margariet

Yep, tonight is the finals of the Euro 2012 between Spain and Italy. It will be hard to find someone in Italy who will not be watching tonight. Unfortunately my country, being second in the World Championship of 2010, made a lousy impression. Be prepared: when Italy wins tonight they will be jumping in the fountains of Rome and there will be no sleep all night. But with you all being jetlagged that will be no problem! Enjoy your trip with all these great looking kids.


----------



## Zac495

Margariet said:


> Yep, tonight is the finals of the Euro 2012 between Spain and Italy. It will be hard to find someone in Italy who will not be watching tonight. Unfortunately my country, being second in the World Championship of 2010, made a lousy impression. Be prepared: when Italy wins tonight they will be jumping in the fountains of Rome and there will be no sleep all night. But with you all being jetlagged that will be no problem! Enjoy your trip with all these great looking kids.



They are cute, huh? THANKS. But I think I just heard they lost tonight? Not sure but it's suddenly quiet outside.


----------



## Zac495

Colosseum and roman forum today. Awesome (and hot)


----------



## Passepartout

What a good looking group! DW and I coerced a Brit couple to take our pix in the same place as Ellen's middle one. Maybe the heat is holding down the crowds a little. It doesn't look too packed. Have fun. Stay hydrated. Eat gelato.

Jim


----------



## spencersmama

Ellen - I'm headed there next summer.  Your pictures are making me even more excited!



Passepartout said:


> What a good looking group! DW and I coerced a Brit couple to take our pix in the same place as Ellen's middle one. Maybe the heat is holding down the crowds a little. It doesn't look too packed. Have fun. Stay hydrated. Eat gelato.
> 
> Jim



I've heard from a few sources that this is the best time to visit Europe in many years.  Great bargains because of a decrease in travel due to the news of "unstable" European governments/economies coupled with high gas and airfare prices.  I wish I had planned my trip this year to take advantage of the market.  I guess you could call me a contrarian traveler, or just cheap!


----------



## pwrshift

No new pictures?  

Brian


----------



## Zac495

Llife got crazy. Mom arrived, enjoyed Paestum, and fell and broke her hip. As you can imagine, the trip has been tough. But she has to wait for a week to travel, so we continue.

Pompeii


----------



## Zac495

Sorrento





















More later. We're on the Amalfi Coast (that's where she fell)


----------



## Passepartout

*Oh No!* So sorry for the news of your Mom's fall. This is certainly going to make this a memorable trip, but in a bittersweet way. We wish her all the best and hope she has travel medical and evacuation insurance.

Btw, you and the kiddos look _mahvelous!_

Jim


----------



## pwrshift

Wow ... it must have been a nightmare for your Mom breaking her hip would require hospital stay.  Sure hope she mends well.  Best wishes.  Sorrento is so beautiful...enjoy it as best you can.

Brian


----------



## Zac495

POor mom missed everything afterwards. Today we struggle back to Rome and tomorrow to the states.

Amalfi


----------



## Margariet

Oh Ellen, how sad for your Mom! Will she be able to fly back home? The picture at the restaurant on the Amalfi coast looks so familiar to me. Think we might have been there. Have a safe trip back home!


----------



## Zac495

Yes she can fly - we have wheelchairs all set up. TERRIBLE that she missed all the fun and dinners. but staying the 4 days gave her a little time to heal. THANKS for asking.


----------



## spencersmama

Oh, your poor mom!  I'm glad you were there to help her.  Were the language barrier and insurance/payment options difficult at the hospital?


----------



## Zac495

spencersmama said:


> Oh, your poor mom!  I'm glad you were there to help her.  Were the language barrier and insurance/payment options difficult at the hospital?



In Italy medical help is FREE for all. MRI, XRAY, ambulance, doctors = zero dollars and zero euro. They didn't want to see a card. They thought of Obamacare first. 

Today will be hard getting her on the plane. She has to be stoic on they won't let her fly.


----------

